# Bruising



## lowkickr (May 30, 2005)

Since I began Kyokushin Karate training, I have discovered that I tend to bruise rather easily. Not so much that I am medically concerned but slightly more than my classmates, or so it appears. I was curious as to whether there are any methods to reduce the recovery time of bruises? Normally I think I would heal ok, but due to the full contact nature of my training, I dont get a lot of down time to heal. Will my body condition itself to this? Are there methods to treat these things between classes? Any advice will be helpful.
 Thanks.


----------



## arnisador (May 31, 2005)

Heat helps. Some people like things like dit da jow.


----------



## MikeMartial (May 31, 2005)

Check to make sure your diet is nutritionally complete; usually, dietary dificiencies are the cause of easy bruising.  

There are various medical problems that will also cause a person to bruise easily.  These can include Marfan's Syndrome, hemophilia and other blood disorders, etc, etc.


Vitamin C supplementation can help substantially.  It strengthens collegan, conective tissue, and capillaries.  There's limited studies, though, but Lost of anecdotal evidence.  Dr Linus Pauling has published a few books on it.

I've seen it help firsthand - with my Mother.  She told me about her bruising, and knowing her diet was fairly brutal, I told her to take a mutli-vitamin and vitamin C.  Lo and behold, she doesn't bruise easy anymore.

It might just work...or, you just might be getting hit a lot in class


----------



## wynnema (Jun 1, 2005)

mikemartial - are you the same guy who posts on fightingarts.com??


----------



## MikeMartial (Jun 1, 2005)

wynnema said:
			
		

> mikemartial - are you the same guy who posts on fightingarts.com??


Yup, same guy.  I'm guessing my signature gave me away


----------



## wynnema (Jun 1, 2005)

indeedy.  I read your posts on dynamic stretching with interest.  Have a few questions if you dont mind


----------



## MikeMartial (Jun 2, 2005)

Sure thing.....either shoot me an email, or you can hijack my thread on fightingarts.com


----------



## wynnema (Jun 2, 2005)

mikemartial - you have an email


----------

